# Wie funktioniert das Kernel Update bei SUSE?



## Semjasa (11. Februar 2004)

Besitze SUSE 8.1 und wollte jetzt ein update auf den 9.0 Kernel machen hab mir schon eine *.rpm Datei runtergeladen habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das Ding installieren soll?!

mfg
Semjasa


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> *Besitze SUSE 8.1 und wollte jetzt ein update auf den 9.0 Kernel machen [...]*



Es gibt keinen verdammten Kernel 9.0! Hast du dir neue KernelBinaries geladen (Version 2.4.x oder 2.6.x) oder ein Update für deine Distribution?
RPM`s installiert man per 
	
	
	



```
#rpm -i datei.rpm
```


----------



## Semjasa (11. Februar 2004)

thx 
werde das dann gleich mal versuchen, hab da wie gesagt nicht viel Ahnung bei LINUX.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Februar 2004)

Das sind ja dann sehr gute Vorraussetzungen...


----------



## Semjasa (11. Februar 2004)

Aller anfang war schwer oder?

Kannst mir nicht sagen das du Linux istalliert hast und alles wusstest ich versuche mich gerade einzuarbeiten.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Februar 2004)

Ich wusste aber was ein Kernel ist und das es zB keine Versionsnummer 9 bei den aktuellen Linux-Kernel gibt.


----------



## Backdraft (11. Februar 2004)

Ausserdem fängt man nicht mit sowas an, wenn man davon kein Plan hat. Meine Herren.


----------



## Semjasa (11. Februar 2004)

Will doch nur endlich meine Geforce 3 mit 3D unterstützung aber was bei nividea drinsteht haut nicht hin.

Und meine alten Dos Games spielen aber bei dem sch.... Linux geht garnix.

Weil nicht mal im Handbuch eine einzige Befehlszeile drinsteht.

Hatte gehofft das sich sowas mit dem neuen Kernel erledigt.

Da schreien immer alle steigt von Windows um und dann stehst im Regen bei Windows blick man wenigstens alles.


----------



## Erpel (11. Februar 2004)

> bei Windows blick man wenigstens alles.


Aber auch nur, weil man es gelernt hat!


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> Will doch nur endlich meine Geforce 3 mit 3D unterstützung aber was bei nividea drinsteht haut nicht hin.


Doch.



> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> Und meine alten Dos Games spielen aber bei dem sch.... Linux geht garnix.


Bitte, schieb *deine* unfähigkeit nicht auf Linux! Linux ist nunmal nicht das SpieleOS, sondern ehr ein ArbeitsOS. Nur weil Linux atm `cool' und `hip' ist, musst du uns hier nicht mit diesem vorurteilsbelasteten Müll nerven!



> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> Weil nicht mal im Handbuch eine einzige Befehlszeile drinsteht.


Jaaa, die Deppen! Verlangen einfach, dass du selber recherchierst und nachdenkst! Skandalös!



> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> Hatte gehofft das sich sowas mit dem neuen Kernel erledigt.


*AAAAAAAAAAAAH!*



> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> Da schreien immer alle steigt von Windows um und dann stehst im Regen bei Windows blick man wenigstens alles.


Ich hab das nie geschrieen? Von mir aus kannst du gerne bei deinem Windows vergammeln, das ist mir Jacke wie Hose! Was meinst du überhaupt mit "im-regen-stehenlassen"? Hallo? Bin ich eine kostenpflichtige Support-Hotline?
Übrigens, bei Windows `blickst' *du* auch nichts, du benutzt es nur und bist froh, dass es dich von den komplizierteren teilen des OS fernhält!


*aufreg* Ich hasse Kiddies!


----------



## Sway (11. Februar 2004)

Muss so ein geflame sein? Er ist nicht fähig selber was zu lesen, dann lass ihn dumm sterben.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Muss so ein geflame sein? Er ist nicht fähig selber was zu lesen, dann lass ihn dumm sterben. *



Jaaa, aber ich *hasse es wie die Pest*, wenn irgendein dahergelaufener Windows-Überläufer anfängt, über Dinge abzulästern, von denen er nichts versteht! Vor allem wenn seine `kritik' absolut unbegründet und dumm ist! Ausserdem ist er, offensichtlich, lernresistent, was die Distributions/Kernel-Angelegenheit ja deutlich beweist!

Egal, ich hör jetzt auf mich hier aufzuregen, sollen sich die anderen User mit ihm herumschlagen!

Ciao,
 Johannes


----------



## Sway (11. Februar 2004)

> Egal, ich hör jetzt auf mich hier aufzuregen, sollen sich die anderen User mit ihm herumschlagen!




Genau das meine ich. Es lohnt sich doch nicht sich den Stress an  zu tun. Achja, nachdem die c't und Computer Bild ein paar sehr interessante Linuxartikel geschrieben haben, werden sich die (wie du so schön sagtest) *lernresistenen* User hier häufen


----------



## won_gak (11. Februar 2004)

Also, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man "lernresistent" wird, wenn man bei jedem Fehler den man macht angesch... wird und hört man soll es lieber bleiben lassen.

Was ist denn mit der pädagogischen Verpflichtung von tutorials.de -) )?

Naja, mal im ernst: Ich höre auch von vielen "Mathe ist sch.e", nur weil sie eben keinen Spaß daran hatten und auch noch von ihren Lehrern hörten sie seien dumm. Über solche schnell gezogenen Schlüsse kann man leicht hinweg sehen. Wenn man aber ungehalten darauf reagiert, wird die Lernresistenz nur gefördert.

@semjasa: Nicht aufgeben. Du wirst nicht einfach, wie bei Windoof, Schritt für Schritt Erklärungen finden. Linux ist eben ein wenig komplexer. Windoof geht eben von Dummusern aus, die man an der Hand führen muss, während du dich bei Linux erst einmal mit der Materie beschäftigen musst. Wenn du dann aber die ersten Erfolge erzielst, hast du etwas dauerhaft gelernt.


----------



## marcoX (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *Windoof geht eben von Dummusern aus, die man an der Hand führen muss ... *



Hi @ll!

Also ich bin selber noch um Welten davon entfernt ein Linux-Kenner
zu sein, bzw. zu behaupten, dass ich mich mit Linux so halbwegs
aus kenne! Ich glaube auch, dass ich niemals ein "Linux-Kenner"
werden kann! Aber ich kann mir dann, wenn ich so weit bin, Linux
so an meine Bedürfnisse einrichten wie ich gerne möchte!

Ich lese viel (versuche es zumindest) und gehe den Leuten in div. 
Foren gehörig auf die Nerven. Dabei hab ich schon sehr viel gelernt
und bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich Linux nicht mehr missen möchte!

All dass solltest Du auch versuchen, *Semjasa*! Bevor Du "allgemeine"
Sachen wissen willst befrage "Google" oder die "Suche" Option von div. 
Foren! Wenns dann ums eingemachte geht, glaube ich, werden Dir die
meisten hier helfen!

Was ich allerdings traurig finde, ist die Aussage von *won_gak*!
Windows User sind *definitiv* keine "_Dummuser_"
Warum auch Der eine ist ein Gamer usw. ... und ist mit dem was 
ihm vorgesetzt wird zufrieden. Der andere bastelt gerne und interisiert sich
auch für das Herz eines Betriebssystem usw. ...

Also Betriebssystembenutzer zu verurteilen finde ich von Grund auf
für falsch!

Marco


----------



## won_gak (11. Februar 2004)

@marcoX: Sorry, wenn du das so verstanden hast. Ich will niemanden als "Dumm" bezeichnen, weil er dieses oder jenes OS einsetzt. Was mich leider bei Windoof stört ist, dass der Benutzer vom System weg, anstatt hin geführt wird. Ich klicke hier auf ein Bildchen, dann auf das. Was im Hintergrund geschieht interessiert nicht mehr.
Ich sage auch nicht, dass alle Dummuser sind, die Windoof benutzen, sondern dass Windoof von Dummusern ausgeht. Da besteht ein erheblicher Unterschied.

Frei nach: Schenke einem einen einen Fisch, und er wird einen Tag satt sein. Lehre ihm das Fischen, so wird er sein Leben lang genug haben.


----------

